# Town Tunes



## keybug55 (Apr 18, 2013)

Post your current or fav town tunes ^_^

my current one is "I am the Doctor"

D E F G F G e D e c c c z C C C z

(Use capital letters for high notes, use lowercase for lower notes, z is sleep, - is long, ? is random)


----------



## keybug55 (Apr 18, 2013)

I also made Sherlock's Theme from BBC Sherlock

a c - c B B c a g E - - z z z z


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 19, 2013)

My Town Tune is Terra's Theme from Final Fantasy 6.

A B C E C - - - B A B - - - e -


----------



## Cardbored (Apr 20, 2013)

c-G--CBG--E--C--
It's from a BGM in Super Paper Mario, the first town that you're in.


----------



## Sonario648 (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm trying to get relic song. If anyone could help me, I can pay bells


----------



## angelveil (Apr 3, 2014)

An attempt at mimicking a part of a Lana del Rey song, Without You
 D E - D E - - (Rest) E D E f - e - -


----------



## Waluigi (Apr 3, 2014)

DaDaGFACDE--C

Mine is orginal. Original town tunes are my favourite, something copied doesnt have the same appeal


----------

